# Australia weather



## shahjee

How is Brisbane weather throughout the year?
And which part of Australia remain almost pleasant perhaps (12C to 28C) throughout the year climate wise 

Big tahnks in advance


----------



## Wanderer

shahjee said:


> How is Brisbane weather throughout the year?
> And which part of Australia remain almost pleasant perhaps (12C to 28C) throughout the year climate wise
> 
> Big tahnks in advance


Brisbane has milder winters, rarely below 10C day time temps and yet Summers do not get overly hot for too long, occasionally 35C+ but often 28C+ and it is more the humidity being higher than what you get further south.

In the more southern areas, though temperatures are generally cooler and humidity less, yoú're more likely to get bursts of significantly higher tempaeratures.

There are no places that I know of where you'll have temperature in a range of 12-28, somewhere like the Gold Coast perhaps 12 - 30+ in general terms though there'll still be many times that it'll be 32- 36 and like Brisbane a higher humidity can make 30 less pleasant than 35+ with a lesser humidity, though a coastal location makes it far easier to cope with than even being as far inland as Brisbane.


----------



## Anne

I think here is so much sun in whole Australia... but why havent I seen so less solar panels? Do you know why?
I found a nice website on this topic:
Sustainable housing - Online Eco Friendly Journal, News and Directory


----------



## Wanderer

Anne said:


> I think here is so much sun in whole Australia... but why havent I seen so less solar panels? Do you know why?
> I found a nice website on this topic:
> Sustainable housing - Online Eco Friendly Journal, News and Directory


I think you might mean why you haven't seen more solar panels and the answer is that whilst solar hot water heating may have been around for about thirty years now and it becomes more popular now for newer houses, it is still something that people do look at the cost of.
This is more so with the solar electricity panels and most people will only think of that if there is a government funding program for it.

There are also possibly other factors like age of people, number of people in the house, power used etc.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Australia is generally a very dry place, so summers can get much hotter. The pattern of rainfall is also distinct - some places have abundant rain at one time of the year and almost none at other times.


----------



## Ezrio315

Yes solar hot water heating may have been around for about thirty years and now it depends on how it will be cost for its solar panel. You can choose solar electric panels for solar water heating and people will think mostly of that if there is a program of government funding.


----------



## Bennyp

I doubt there is any city in Australia that will stay under 30 degrees during Summer. Brisbane is very hot compared to others though. Maybe try Melbourne if you like it cooler.


----------

